# Can 'ya help me out?



## Waterman (Aug 28, 2005)

My son and I started surf fishing two summers ago in Nags Head NC. We have had ALOT of luck fishing the beach there. I have caught some stuff in N Wildwood in September, but past then and we are always skunked. We have fished LBI numerous times Oct -Dec with no luck.

I see that the stripers are hitting now. I was planning on heading down to LBI on Sat 11/26. Do you think that will be too late and they'll all be gone? Should I try to get off this Sat 11/19 and go in the hope that they will still be running?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. .. we haven't caught a stiper yet ... maybe this year 

- "If people concentrated on what's important in life there would be a shortage of fishing poles."


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Where is LBI?*

If in NC, you might want to post this question on the NC board.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

there should still be fish there  
but from what i'm hearing even the sharpies are haveing to hunt them down .....
LBI = long beach island , nj 
derf


----------



## Waterman (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks ... I'm from PA just outside Philly. We just vacation each year in the Outer Banks. Just trying to get a leg up and maybe a little luck for fall/winter fishing in New Jersey.

Anyone else have a suggestion, please let me know.


----------



## timinator (Mar 23, 2004)

Waterman, I'm from outside Philly too and I went to IBSP 11/11 with my nephew. We fished from 11:00am to 5:00 and caught 1 striper. It was 23" so I released it. From talking to folks walking by it has been a slow season, hit or miss. I hear they catch'em into Dec. I caught my first one last year Thanksgiving weekend. I would definitely give it a shot. Good luck


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I think the fish are two weeks late, just like this whole year has been. There will still be fish around in late November but the question is, will they be within the reach of surfcasters. 

It has been a poor year for me, I do not have a bass over 36" yet this fall and general numbers are down. There are plenty of yellow-eyed devils around though and they can wake ya up.

Water is still warm, crabs are still active eating the clam baits. I'm afraid though that the run will be so late it will be a whrilwind going by us. I just hope I'll be there.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*lbi*

Wind has been out of the south, should change around Thursday this week. Hopefully once this happens the fishing will pick up. Been a slllooooow pick lately but should get better. Would stick with the 11/26, but it is just my 02 ........salt..........


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*fish*

the cold front is coming.....i bet we will be catching on years day ....watch the water temps........jerz out


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Waterman, I am fishing on the Jersey shore as we speak. I am fishing at Belmar, NJ a bit of a distance away from Wildwood but all the same. The weather has been extremely warm here as of late and the water temp has not cooled enough. I am predicting in about 2-3 weeks the big stripers will be reaching the shores. The water temp is just not cold enough for the bigger stripers. I would try coming on the last weekend of November or the first weekend of december. I have been fishing the shark river inlet and catching togs. I caught 2 nice keepers yesterday a 15" and 16". Starting Nov. 15 you are allowed to keep 8 togs per day. I came here specifically for togs. Saw a few surf fisherman, but all got skunked asides from some dink blues and stripers. 

I have two 12" rods I brought just in case, but here in these parts alot of the surf fisherman work the shores and cast metal, a bit of a tiresome task for me. I enjoy bait surf fishing. The choice of bait here are finger mullet, surf clams and peanut bunker. 

I am heading out again tomorrow morning for some togs at the inlet. Have a bit more patience and wait out the 2-3 weeks before you decide to make the long journey here. It will be well worth the wait, cause all you will catch now are some dinks and salt water. But as they say, catching the bigguns is hit and miss on any given day, but I would rather take the chance to come when the odds of catching big bubba are greater.


----------



## Waterman (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'll cross my fingers and see what my son & I will get. If nothing else it's a nice day at the beach ... beats working...


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

I fished IBSP yesterday morning and caught my 1st striper. It was 27" and 6-1/2#. Also got 3 blues the largest at 27" and 8#. I have been trying to get down each Sunday and had only caught blues. The thing is you get to learn from the other folks fishing and one of the things I learned is with the south wind the fishing isn't always great. Another thing is most think the best is yet to come.


----------

